# (Verkaufe) Steelseries Maus, Creative Headset, PES2015



## JulK279 (3. Februar 2015)

hey leute, hab da auch was 

Creative Sound Blaster tactic3d rage v2.0 usb 
- ist neu. Super Sound und klasse software, aber leider für meinen Kopf recht schmal (dickschädel im wahrsten Sinne des wortes) und auf Dauer einfach nichts für mich. Bin ich mit meinem aktuellem zufriedener.
75€ VHB
Steelseries Sensei Raw Frost Blue 
- super Maus, irre schnell und schlichtes, elegantes Design. Typische Steelseries Qualität. Für mich leider zu leicht.
40€ VHB
PES 2015 für PS4
-noch eingeschweißt
45€ vhb

falls ihr fotos wollt kann ich die euch gern zukommen lassen 

mfg


----------

